
GPS via Blockchain Satellites - northstarsat
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.satellitetoday.com&#x2F;launch&#x2F;2018&#x2F;12&#x2F;11&#x2F;spaceflight-to-bring-xyo-network-blockchain-tech-into-space&#x2F;<p>Most spacecraft use GPS for orbit determination or have ground tracking using radar &amp; telescopes and a flight dynamics shop.  How do their satellites determine their location, it sounds like it claims to use positioning from smartphones somehow (who get their position from GPS anyway), so its still derived from GPS.<p>Also, a founder&#x27;s headshot with a bro-style backward cap launching blockchain into space seemed like fodder for HN.
======
gus_massa
Before reading the article: I think that it doesn't make any sense to use a
blockchain for a GPS-like system.

After reading the article: Yep. It doesn't make any sense to use a blockchain
for a GPS-like system. The article has too few details. Are they using a
chain? Why are they using a chain? Perhaps they are using some cryptography
for security and to verify the integrity of the information? Why a chain?

Are they giving some (worthless) token to anyone that share their position
calculated by the GPS and the relative position of other nodes in their
network?

